# leerburg swap



## chris halls (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone have the training dogs for protection dvd by leerburg?i will swap for one of mine:

bitework in puppies
building drive and focus
training dogs with food by michael ellis
raising the working dog
beginning bitework
dealing with dominant and agressive dogs

chris


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I think I have it - will check. I think I have everything on your list except the Mike Ellis one.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you mean "Training Personal Protection Dogs"? I have that one in like-new condition. I don't have the original case. If that's the one, PM me your address.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

chris halls said:


> does anyone have the training dogs for protection dvd by leerburg?i will swap for one of mine:
> 
> bitework in puppies
> building drive and focus
> ...


these are the ones you HAVE or the ones you WANT?


----------



## chris halls (Jul 20, 2009)

these are what i have


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Just a small question. looking at the leerburg site that is a hell of an investment chris was it worth it?
thinking of buying a few of them myself.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are gonna make Ed's naughty list. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

John Campbell said:


> Just a small question. looking at the leerburg site that is a hell of an investment chris was it worth it?
> thinking of buying a few of them myself.


Hey John,

I'm not Chris BUT I've given Ed a lot of money over the years 
I'd buy any and all of the Ellis series. The Bernhard Flinks series was very good at the time they were released and Flinks is a great trainer. I think the Ellis DVD's are more detailed and easier to understand for the average trainer.
I would NOT waste my money on any of the other DVD's again.


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, 
i waslooking at starting with those but now i know to stop.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have A LOT of Leerburg DVD's. I agree to not get older ones. They haven't been updated. Actually, the handler training for SchH trials are OK. And I'm an anxious-type so it's really nice to have laid out exactly what happens, watch a new handler trial a dog, and talk about handling mistakes.

You can resell/swap/trade Leerburg DVD's just fine. But if you copy them, Ed's gonna come find you!


----------

